# cbbt 7-2-04



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

went out in search of big flounder, but came back a bit disappointed. fished the small boat channel, 1st island, 3rd/4th island, and the high level bridge/14 mile marker area. ended up catching 15-20 flounder from 14 - 16 1/4 inches
2 sharks and 1/2 dozen skates. In hind-site I could have skipped all the boating/riding around and picked up as many or more undersize flounder at rudee inlet! hind-site is 20/20 I guess.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fishd the SBC and infront of OV 2day with The Bucket,Capt Dave and Chuck....Whacked them.Didn't get our limit,but boated a lotta quality size feesh.
Started on a sour note.....skunk fer me and then the next feesh,fer every1 was a throw back.But my mojo started rolling and land 3?20+ inchers....stopped counting.....The Bucket and Chuck also boated a few 20+ inchers

we had 3 on at one time towards the end of our trip,on the outgoing.All keepers.Believe we had a total of 12 keepers.Will post pics,as soon as I have time......Now I need to start peeling sum crab,to stuff them flatties.

Sorry to hear about your luck....the bait of choice 2day was live menhaden.

Wanna say thanxs to Capt Scott of Light House Tackle fer suppling our 1st batch of live peanuts....don't think our other live baits(spot and shiners)woulda produced like them peanutz!

Had a blast!
Hat...don't be starting no poop!Caught these feesh from a boat...yeah I am cheatin   But these flatties are gonna be oh,so good!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Al,*

You just start pick'in dem crabs, back fin for me only please. I'll be there about 7:30 for the feed!  LOL Wish I could join ya bud but since I can't, enjoy dem Flatties! ....Tightlies


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Clyde,*

Eat ON!


----------

